# Time capsule, Livebox, WIFI, 3 ordis (& tel et TV)...



## Zertie (24 Janvier 2010)

J'ai parcouru toutes les questions (je crois) concernant la Livebox et les configurations avec Time Capsule, mais je n'ai toujours pas compris exactement ce qu'il fallait faire... :-S

La situation: 
Actuellement sur ma Livebox (Inventel), j'ai : 
Un iMac (fonctionnant en WIFI)
Un Macbook (fonctionnant en WIFI)
Un Power Mac G4 (connecté au Livebox via ethernet)
ainsi que la télé et le téléphone

Tout ce petit monde marche bien (la plupart du temps), mais j'ai maintenant une toute nouvelle Time Capsule que j'aimerais utiliser comme DD de sauvegarde et comme "relais WIFI" (question que le MacBook puisse par exemple fonctionner partout dans mon petit chez moi).

Si j'ai bien compris (ce qui reste à démontrer), je dois connecter ma Livebox au Time Capsule via ethernet (??). Est-ce que cela pourrait avoir une influence néfaste sur le fonctionnement TV et tel?
Et, si je relie la Time Capsule et la Livebox, est-ce que je dois brancher la G4 au Livebox via la prise USB (puisqu'il n'y a qu'une prise ethernet sur la Livebox) ? Ou faut-il que je branche la G4 directment sur la Time Capsule??

En fait, si quelqu'un (de très sympathique et charitable) pourrait me dire comment tout configurer pour que tout marche, ce serait top. J'ai peur de commencer à bidouiller les branchements et de me retrouver soudainement sans internet, tel ou TV...

Merci pour toute suggestion / tout conseil


----------



## napalmatt (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux pas répondre à toutes tes questions, n'ayant pas de TC. Mais quelques idées :
Il faut bien que tu connectes via ethernet ta LB à ta TC. Cela n'aura aucune influence sur ta télé et ton téléphone. Par contre, pour faire ce lien il faut bien que tu utilises le port ethernet de ta LB où est branché actuellement ton G4. Tu ne touches pas le câble ethernet LB/Décodeur TV ni le câble pour ton téléphone, et tu n'auras aucun problème de ce côté là. Ensuite, tu branches ton G4 sur ta TC via un câble ethernet. 
Alors après, ceux qui ont une TC pourront t'aider à configurer cette dernière comme il faut pour qu'elle te crache un signal WiFi ; j'ai vu passer pas mal de fils sur le forum à ce sujet, tu devrais aussi trouver ton bonheur. Il est peut-être même possible de connecter ta LB à ta TC via le WiFi mais je m'avance peut-être.


----------



## chafpa (25 Janvier 2010)

Regardes ce tuto :

- http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/timemachine.html#timecapsule

Je l'ai suivi pour transformer mon réseau qui ressemblait beaucoup au tien sauf que c'est une Neufbox. Tout s'est déroulé avec une facilité déconcertante y compris avec connexion de mon imprimante en usb puisque la Time Capsule fait aussi office de serveur d'impression.

Le 1er tuto est sur Time Machine mais tout en bas il y a le tuto sur la Time Capsule, 1ère génération mais cela s'applique aussi à l'actuelle.


----------

